# confortable (personne)



## Phebusion

Bonjour,
J'entends souvent utiliser le mot "confortable" dans une acception qui me paraît être un anglicisme et qui, de ce fait, serait incorrecte :
"Je suis confortable avec cela" ou "Nous sommes confortables dans l'exécution du budget".

Je suppose qu'être confortable est la qualité d'offrir du confort et non pas d'en bénéficier. Un fauteuil est confortable. La personne qui est assise dedans n'est pas "confortable", mais confortablement installée, à l'aise.

Bref, s'agit-il d'un anglicisme comme je le pense ? Est-ce incorrect ou est-ce entré en usage au point d'être admis ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bougnat63

Confortable se dit effectivement de l'usage d'un objet comme un fauteuil confortable!


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est un anglicisme flagrant ; le fait que cet abus de langage soit utilisé par des personnes s'imaginant que ça les pose en société ne veut pas obligatoirement dire que c'est correct. Ce n'est, en tout cas, pas entériné par les dictionnaires. 

On pourra dire que l'on a une avance confortable dans le déroulement du projet (ou que le budget présente un excédent confortable), mais cela ne s'applique pas aux gens... à moins que l'on n'évoque leurs douces rondeurs.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Il s'agit en effet d'un anglicisme, très fréquent au Québec, je crois encore peu  répandu en France... Jean Chrétien, quand il était premier ministre du Canada, avait répondu, au cours d'une conférence de presse, avec une belle franchise : "Je me sens confortable avec votre question!".
[...]


----------



## Francois114

Puis-je me permettre de proposer

"Je suis tout à fait à l'aise avec votre question"
"Je suis tout à fait à l'aise pour répondre à votre question"

Parce que finalement, un fauteuil *confortable*, c'est un fauteuil dans lequel on est *à l'aise*.

François


----------



## Francois114

Et j'ajoute que dans ma Saintonge natale, on dit "ben aise" (prononcez beunèz)...
François


----------



## geve

[...]
Dans un sens ancien, "confortable" peut s'appliquer à une personne (voir le premier exemple du TLFi - grâce auquel j'ai élargi mon vocabulaire de la bière  ), mais pas dans ce sens de "être à l'aise avec"...


----------



## Aoyama

Agnès E, notre vénérée mod, a, sans aucune ironie, définitivement raison dans son post # 3. François 114 est tout aussi dans le vrai quand il dit :


> "Je suis tout à fait à l'aise avec votre question"
> "Je suis tout à fait à l'aise pour répondre à votre question"


[...]


----------



## Bovary05

[Citez judicieusement et tronquez au minimum nécessaire]
Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai longtemps pensé que l'adjectif ``confortable`` ne s'appliquait pas aux personnes. Selon moi, dire ``Je suis confortable avec ça.`` sonnait faux. Toutefois si on regarde le Petit Robert de la langue française, nous trouvons ce qui suit :
(PERSONNES)VIEUXQui est confortablement installé, à l'aise.« Je me sentais confortable près de lui » (Beauvoir).

Comme il a aussi confirmé par une prof à l'université, ``Je suis confortable avec ça.`` est une phrase correcte.

Si vous avez d'autres récentes informations là-dessus, car la langue est en perpétuelle évolution, n'hésitez pas à les partager avec moi.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

_*Se sentir* confortable_ pour parler d'une personne est tout à fait correct et synonyme de _se sentir à l'aise, être confortablement installé_. On peut également dire _*être* confortable_, mais c'est plus rare. Il n'est en revanche pas correct de dire _être confortable avec qqch_ (une idée, une décision, etc.).

En bref :
_Je me sens confortable._ 
_Je suis confortable._ ()
_Je suis confortable avec ça._  (anglicisme)


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> On peut également dire _*être* confortable_, mais c'est plus rare.


Je ne l'utiliserais pas, personnellement.
cf:


> L’utilisation du mot « confortable » dans le sens d’être bien, d’être à l’aise est un *anglicisme*.
> *Mais une personne ne peut l’être.* Il faut dire « je suis bien » ou « je suis à l’aise » ou « je me sens bien ».
> Il en est de même avec l’utilisation de « confortable avec une idée ».  Il faut plutôt dire «  je suis d’accord avec l’idée… » ou « ça me va ».





Maître Capello said:


> _Je me sens confortable._


là, d'accord:
cf.:


> *B.−* [En parlant d'une pers.] Qui se sent bien là où elle est, et dans l'état dans lequel elle se trouve. _Il n'y a que là que je me sente réellement confortable _(Claudel, _Un Poète regarde la Croix,_1938, p. 246):


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bovary a cité Robert, JCK et le Maître ont validé « je me sens confortable », terminons la tournée par Robert le Grand : 





> (En parlant des personnes). *Vx ou par anglic.* Qui est confortablement installé, à l'aise. | «  Bourgeois confortables  » (Gautier). | «  Je me sentais confortable près de lui  » (Beauvoir).



Notons au passage que cette acception n'est valable qu'au sens premier de confort physique et que l'usage figuré (« confortable vis-à-vis d'une idée ») est réservé à l'anglicisme.


----------



## Nicomon

Je conviens qu'il vaut mieux dire : _Ce fauteuil est/ces vêtements sont confortable(s) _
Ou : _ Je suis à l'aise, je suis bien (je me sens bien) dans ce fauteuil/ces vêtements. _
Mais : _Je suis confortable _ _dans ce fauteuil/ces vêtements_...  ne me choque pas.

Dans ce sens de confort physique, je préfère « vieux » à « anglicisme ».  Larousse le décrit comme familier.


> Familier. Qui est bien installé, à l'aise : Vous êtes confortable dans ce fauteuil ?


 Par contre, pour ce qui est de  _confortable avec ça,  _je ne suis pas d'accord avec le prof de Bovary.
Là, c'est un véritable anglicisme.


----------



## Bovary05

Non non, je me suis très mal exprimée. En effet mon prof avait dit «qu'être confortable» n'est pas un anglicisme. «Je suis confortable avec ça.» est ma phrase, et apparemment je me rends compte que c'est incorrecte. Merci à vous.

Je me demande si «être confortable» n'est cité que par des écrivains et des poètes.


----------



## Nicomon

Bovary05 said:


> Je me demande si «être confortable» n'est cité que par des écrivains et des poètes.


  À cette question, je réponds ... non.  Je serais étonnée que l'exemple familier du Larousse que j'ai cité vienne d'un texte littéraire.  

Par contre ici, c'est le cas : 





> Mes yeux s'amollissent, ça me plaît, on dirait qu'on les a trempés dans l'eau et tout mon corps est *confortable*. J.-P. Sartre, _Le mur,_1939, p. 99.


----------



## Bovary05

[Citez judicieusement et tronquez au minimum nécessaire]
merci Nicomon. Néanmoins à mon sens, «être confortable» est le plus souvent dans la littérature.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, c'est qu'on ne fréquente pas les même gens ou endroits.  

Parce que - bien que je ne recommande pas - j'ai assez souvent entendu :  _Je suis confortable dans ces souliers, ce pantalon, etc.
Es-tu confortable dans ton lit ?  On est confortable ici / dans cette pièce. _ _Emporte un oreiller, si tu veux être plus confortable. _

Exemple amusant :  « _Être confortable dans l'inconfort._ »


----------



## JClaudeK

Bovary05 said:


> Néanmoins à mon sens, «être confortable» est le plus souvent dans la littérature.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, en France l'expression «être confortable» à la place de "être à l'aise" ne s'emploie guère.


----------



## Nicomon

@ JClaudeK : J'espère m'être bien fait comprendre.   C'est en parlant de confort physique que le mot « confortable » ne me choque pas.

Je dirais sans problème : « je suis bien dans mes pantoufles / on est bien ici / chez toi. »
« Je me sens bien quand il ne fait pas trop chaud.  Je trouve que 18° est une température très confortable. »
Mais je ne m'imagine pas dire « à l'aise » dans ces exemples.

Mais soyez / sentez-vous bien à l'aise de ne pas dire « confortable », si même l'idée de dire une telle hérésie vous met mal à l'aise.


----------

